
What are some open-source tools like Amplitude and Kissmetrics? - ankit007
I am looking for event tracking and a product analytics tool.
======
buremba
Hey there,

Could you please explain your use-case? Depending on your use-case, there are
multiple solutions that fit in different use-cases.

Plug & Play Solutions:

Matomo: It's basically on-premise Google Analytics, it stores the data on
Mysql and provides pageview & event metrics. ([https://github.com/matomo-
org/matomo](https://github.com/matomo-org/matomo))

Countly: It's the extensible version of Matomo on top of Mongodb. While
storing the raw data might not be their best bet, if you're looking for event
analytics dashboard with pre-built features, it's definitely worth trying out.
([https://github.com/Countly/countly-
server](https://github.com/Countly/countly-server))

Self-service Solutions:

Snowplow: It's an enterprise level event analytics solution. It's really
extensible and it supports many different data-warehouse solutions such as
Elasticsearch, Redshift, etc. but not that easy to learn & maintain.
([https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow](https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow))

Rakam: Similar to Snowplow, it collects and enriches event data and stores it
in your data warehouse. We support Postgresql, Snowflake, and Prestodb at the
moment. Unlike Snowplow, you send the event data without defining the schema,
we generate the schema on the fly for you which makes it similar to Amplitude.
([https://github.com/rakam-io/rakam](https://github.com/rakam-io/rakam))

Disclaimer: I'm the maintainer of Rakam.

------
gorkemcetin
You may want to check Countly for product analytics and marketing. You can
find it on Github ([https://github.com/countly/countly-
server](https://github.com/countly/countly-server)), or get Enterprise Edition
([https://count.ly/product](https://count.ly/product)) in case you need
support.

